# Can't use frozen foods anymore: Need a quality saltwater fish food



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I have had enough of using frozen food. I rinse it a 10 times using clean saltwater, only fed about evey 3 days in small amounts, and it STILL has a massive effect on my tank. It adds too much junk to the water and it fuels the hair algae. It took weeks of water changes and chemical filtration to stop the hair algae, and about 5 brine shrimps to ruin it all. My tank is just too small for that.
I need to find a good quality saltwater fish food asap for my ocellaris. My boyfriend has been feeding him betta pellets :roll:, which is problably not very good for him. 
I would prefer a food that comes in small pellet size similar to betta pellets, but I am open to anything that is not frozen.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a mixed diet is best, and to get this i think frozen foods have to be used. maybe you've just been using a poor quality frozen food brand? i rinse my frozens too, because they're high in phosphates.


----------



## Quaddity (Feb 28, 2007)

One of the things I feed to make sure my goby/tiger shrimp get food is Aqueon Marine Granules. They are small sinking balls. All the fish seem to love them. I feed a variety of frozen and flake to my tanks. You could always make your own frozen too with a food processor.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

hikari marine s.

making food is a good option, but all ingredients should be well rinsed too. theres recipes all over the web.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I make my own food for my tank... You just need to watch what you're putting in.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I picked up a bag of hikari marine s, and some nutrifin flakes. My clownfish loves the stuff, then again, what won't he go nuts for? I am planning on making my own food in the future, but I have to keep it simple for the person that is going to be caring for my tanks for 2 months while I am gone.

The frozen food I used was the San Fransisco Bay Brand Spirulina Brine Shrimp. I had always thought that was a good brand, but is it not?


----------

